# Anyone run the APR 93 tune with 91 gas?



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thinking of getting the 93 tune, long story...good deal, but only have 91 gas available since I live in Cali. Is that safe or what? Anyone have any ACTUAL experience with it or know someone that does and have info on it?


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

I've run 91 in my 93 tuned allroad once by mistake when my wife gassed up with 91 by mistake (her A4 is apr tuned for 91, so that's what she used out of habit) It didn't create any serious problems such as knocking, but I did notice what felt like a loss in power and some sluggishness. 

From what I understand, APR developed the software to pull the timing in the event of a bad tank of gas or lower octane than the tuning called for. (similar to how the stock ECU program works) This would protect things in the short term to prevent damage, but isn't recommended running below the tuning requirement for long periods.

Go with 91


----------

